# Self-diagnosing A/C trouble



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Two days ago, I noticed a strange noice coming from under my hood. Like a repetitive, Metronomic clicking or tapping. I noticed that the noise only happened when I was stopped or driving relatively slowly (like in a shopping center or a neighborhood). The noise would stop every time I turned the a/c off.

Yesterday, the cold air would intermittently stop and turn hot, so i went to Autozone, which, in turn, referred me to a place called "Brakes Plus", which advertised "free a/c checks".

The "free a/c" check resulted in no leaks being detected, but any further diagnostics would cost around $70, so i opted to just go home.

Looking on youtube, I saw that I should make sure my a/c compressure clutch is engaging (spinning) and it, indeed, is.

Today, I bought a can of refrigerant (recharge) and checked the pressure in my system. At first, the pressure appeared low, i emptied the can and now it is in the "correct" range, but the air isn't coming out colder at all.

Any car gurus here that have any advice on what I should check next?
Should the air have been noticeably colder right after adding the refrigerant? Should I have let it run longer?

I read online that if the heater still works, then it isn't the blower motor, so i know it isn't that.

I'm trying to diagnose the issue to avoid having to pay $70 just to then learn what part it is i need to replace.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Two days ago, I noticed a strange noice coming from under my hood. Like a repetitive, Metronomic clicking or tapping. I noticed that the noise only happened when I was stopped or driving relatively slowly (like in a shopping center or a neighborhood). The noise would stop every time I turned the a/c off.
> 
> Yesterday, the cold air would intermittently stop and turn hot, so i went to Autozone, which, in turn, referred me to a place called "Brakes Plus", which advertised "free a/c checks".
> 
> ...


The only mechanical part that moves in an AC system is the compressor. That is also the only part that would make a noise.

There is a part in the system called a TXV (Thermostatic Expansion Valve) that could freeze and not allow the refrigerant to circulate which would stop the cold air.

Adding refrigerant doesn't fix coldness if there is a leak. That's like adding gasoline to a gas tank that has a leak in the tank. It will all leak out again.

Any leaks should be fixed before adding refrigerant. Then the system should be put on a vaccum to remove any moisture. Moisture enters through the leak and will freeze up the TXV.

Clutches do go bad but so do the insides of compressors. When you check the clutch make sure the whole clutch spins and not just the outside.

DON'T grab it with your hand.

You should get the compressor checked ASAP because most cars nowadays use a single serpentine belt. If the compressor locks up you'll have to be towed because the engine won't work.

That's 37 year old information from High School. YMMV.

I knew that refrigeration class would come in handy one day.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

There's a place down the street that said they would diagnose my ac problem for $30, but I've been putting off an oil change for too long now, so I want to get that taken care of tomorrow with my Eats earnings. I can realistically make enough to get the diagnosis on Friday.

Would you recommend not running the ac at all in the interim?










This is what I see spinning, what exactly should I be looking at ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> There's a place down the street that said they would diagnose my ac problem for $30, but I've been putting off an oil change for too long now, so I want to get that taken care of tomorrow with my Eats earnings. I can realistically make enough to get the diagnosis on Friday.
> 
> Would you recommend not running the ac at all in the interim?


Yea I wouldn't run it at all until looked at. Thirty bux isn't bad. Maybe you can talk them into folding it in to your repair price.

The compressor in my 4runner went out last year but mine still has three belts. I've been meaning to go get it changed out. I just haven't had time so I pulled off the AC belt.

I've got a guy here that will replace it with another used compressor, do all the work and charge me 140 bux with one year warranty. That is pretty cheap. He charges 80 bux to do same for a rebuilt alternator or starter. That is a great deal.

AC work isn't cheap. You should get a couple estimates.

But yea, I wouldn't use the AC.



NauticalWheeler said:


> There's a place down the street that said they would diagnose my ac problem for $30, but I've been putting off an oil change for too long now, so I want to get that taken care of tomorrow with my Eats earnings. I can realistically make enough to get the diagnosis on Friday.
> 
> Would you recommend not running the ac at all in the interim?
> 
> ...


That is the alternator. Not the AC compressor.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> There's a place down the street that said they would diagnose my ac problem for $30, but I've been putting off an oil change for too long now, so I want to get that taken care of tomorrow with my Eats earnings. I can realistically make enough to get the diagnosis on Friday.
> 
> Would you recommend not running the ac at all in the interim?
> 
> ...


I would not run the AC for 2-3 days, after this week you don't need the AC... cold front coming .
Take a long screwdriver or any metal thingie, and put it on top of the compressor and try to hear with ac on and off. Water pump could also be a issue ( you smell anything)?
Sound can come from the alternator, but you said AC not running cold , so that is out .
30$ is cheap diagnostic price.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

That looks to be one of two AC hoses/tubes. That should connect to the AC compressor. Looks like it's one of those mounted on the bottom which means it's hard to take out.



mbd said:


> I would not run the AC for 2-3 days, after this week you don't need the AC... cold front coming .
> Take a long screwdriver or any metal thingie, and put it on top of the compressor and try to hear with ac on and off. Water pump could also be a issue ( you smell anything)?


He mentions AC not cooling, I would think the water pump wouldn't affect the AC cooling.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

water pump clutch can make noise.

Put the long screwdriver on top of the compressor, you can hear the noise , with your ears attached to the top of screwdriver :smiles:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I am tempted to simply run Eats (and maybe sign up for other food delivery apps, if I can) until the weather is such that I can get away with driving passengers in spite of not having a/c. The heat still works fine.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The car could run with the noise a long time. It could also stop tomorrow.

If it's the compressor and you don't turn AC on you could drive it a long, long time.

If it's the compressor clutch pulley (which spins whenever the engine is on) it could last a while but the sooner replaced the better. 

If it was me I'd get AAA, save a hundred bux a week and drive it for ten weeks then replace it.

Even though it is starting to get colder, the AC pulley is always running and will eventually fail.

But get it checked out first, it might be something that can be fixed cheaply. Maybe just the clutch/pulley can be replaced. Most shops don't like to do that though, they'd rather sell you a complete compressor.


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

What is your car year make model and engine size?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

UberEunuch said:


> What is your car year make model and engine size?


2013 Toyota Corolla.

I dont know the engine size.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Hmmmm. That year is apparently the first year for a clutchless design.

You're going to need to take it to a shop that knows this type of AC work. It's fairly new tech.

But it sounds like it's all one unit so it's likely you'll have to have the whole unit replaced. Luckily the compressor doesn't look to be too expensive.

I'd still take it somewhere and give them the symptoms and let them decide what the problem is.

Since it is all one unit you should get it checked as soon as you can. Before you get stranded if it gets worse.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I second the ac compressor is the problem.
No you can no longer rebuild these do not try . I have rebuilt one 10 years ago with a mechanic that was from the stone ages helped me.
They no longer will sell the parts . 
The compressor usually is on the very bottom of the car. Estimated average repair price is 500 to 800 .
You can do this repair at home only if you have some experience but keep in mind you must have it pro charged by a mechanic .
There is moisture and air in the system it will need a ac service to vacuum out the system before charging .
Loosen the bolt on the ac compressor expansion valve the r134a will leak out. before you loosen it all the way ! lol
Edit make a video of this sound for us . Turn on ac noise goes away ac clutch engages no more click.
Turn off noise returns . 
You can drive this idk how much longer ? 10k ? 100?

.


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

Proper diagnosis is the key. I would strongly recommend you have dealer check it out then you can shop around for cheaper repair ...seen so many misdiagnosis by self proclaimed techs everywhere..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Newer systems, if the pressure goes below 29-30psi the compressor won't engage. My truck does this 

You should be hearing a clicking noise when it engages.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I would describe the noise I was hearing the other day as a clicking.

The noise I was hearing stopped after I got the "free a/c check" at a place called Brakes Plus yesterday, but i have also not had any cold air since then, as well.

I am wondering if they tinkered with something.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I would describe the noise I was hearing the other day as a clicking.
> 
> The noise I was hearing stopped after I got the "free a/c check" at a place called Brakes Plus yesterday, but i have also not had any cold air since then, as well.
> 
> I am wondering if they tinkered with something.


Did you have cold air before you took it in?

Did they put gauges on it? How did they check for leaks.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Before you go too much further I would recommend checking all the fuse boxes under dash and under the hood. 

Just to rule out a very simple glitch.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Since you will be doing a oil change, tell them to take the belt out ( if it is a serpentine belt), and start the car... should be able to pinpoint the sound :smiles:
AC - you will get a 1000$+ quote.... Toyota compressors are expensive ... get a used one from LKQ:smiles: 6 months warranty or pay little extra for more months. 100$ ish for the compressor.... if you know a shop, they can order and get a discount ...Toyota parts mostly from Denso.
Pick up for LKQ is at Hutchins, 45/20 on 45, 5 minutes from the meeting pt 45/20..You can also negotiate on the price :smiles:... they also have a body parts location near 30/MacArthur. Shop gets free delivery.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Two days ago, I noticed a strange noice coming from under my hood. Like a repetitive, Metronomic clicking or tapping. I noticed that the noise only happened when I was stopped or driving relatively slowly (like in a shopping center or a neighborhood). The noise would stop every time I turned the a/c off.
> 
> Yesterday, the cold air would intermittently stop and turn hot, so i went to Autozone, which, in turn, referred me to a place called "Brakes Plus", which advertised "free a/c checks".
> 
> ...


Hope the freon you added contained lubricating oil.



mbd said:


> Since you will be doing a oil change, tell them to take the belt out ( if it is a serpentine belt), and start the car... should be able to pinpoint the sound :smiles:
> AC - you will get a 1000$+ quote.... Toyota compressors are expensive ... get a used one from LKQ:smiles: 6 months warranty or pay little extra for more months. 100$ ish for the compressor.... if you know a shop, they can order and get a discount ...Toyota parts mostly from Denso.
> Pick up for LKQ is at Hutchins, 45/20 on 45, 5 minutes from the meeting pt 45/20..You can also negotiate on the price :smiles:... they also have a body parts location near 30/MacArthur


Also.
Check Sixity Auto parts.
They have Good prices on Denso products.

Change filter in system also.
Very Important to EVACUATE SYSTEM using a vaccum suction compressor.

Auto Zone loans or rents them.
Requires credit card deposit.

You must remove moisture/ humidity from system before filling.

S ixity Auto parts.free shipping. 1/2 the price of auto stores









Shop online.

P.S. buy a New filter drier.
Even if you install used compressor.
& change ALL O RINGS in hoses while you have system depressurized !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Probably just needs a squirt of WD-40 on the belt and your Golden . :roflmao:


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Two days ago, I noticed a strange noice coming from under my hood. Like a repetitive, Metronomic clicking or tapping. I noticed that the noise only happened when I was stopped or driving relatively slowly (like in a shopping center or a neighborhood). The noise would stop every time I turned the a/c off.
> 
> Yesterday, the cold air would intermittently stop and turn hot, so i went to Autozone, which, in turn, referred me to a place called "Brakes Plus", which advertised "free a/c checks".
> 
> ...


You could always open the window for the next 4-5 months, save some cash and have it fixed before summer NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> There's a place down the street that said they would diagnose my ac problem for $30, but I've been putting off an oil change for too long now, so I want to get that taken care of tomorrow with my Eats earnings. I can realistically make enough to get the diagnosis on Friday.
> 
> Would you recommend not running the ac at all in the interim?
> 
> ...


That appears to be the alternator. Not the air compressor. This is what it should look like.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mbd said:


> Since you will be doing a oil change, tell them to take the belt out ( if it is a serpentine belt), and start the car... should be able to pinpoint the sound :smiles:
> AC - you will get a 1000$+ quote.... Toyota compressors are expensive ... get a used one from LKQ:smiles: 6 months warranty or pay little extra for more months. 100$ ish for the compressor.... if you know a shop, they can order and get a discount ...Toyota parts mostly from Denso.
> Pick up for LKQ is at Hutchins, 45/20 on 45, 5 minutes from the meeting pt 45/20..You can also negotiate on the price :smiles:... they also have a body parts location near 30/MacArthur. Shop gets free delivery.


It's only about 180 at Autozone for a rebuilt with two year warranty.

The Autozone compressor is rebuilt by Four Seasons which is a reputable rebuilder. We sold them hundreds of thousands of AC compressor cores in the 80s-90s.

The core is only ten bux so it's a pretty common core. Some cores cost more than the rebuilt part itself because they are so hard to find.



tohunt4me said:


> Hope the freon you added contained lubricating oil.
> 
> 
> Also.
> ...


A new dryer and/or condenser may be required for the warranty to be valid.

Selling AC compressor cores was one of my first jobs.

I used to know them all by type back when there were a hundred to two hundred types. There's thousands of types now and it takes an expert to identify them by sight.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

hey, so is the consensus on here that I SHOULD start with the $30 diagnosis?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> hey, so is the consensus on here that I SHOULD start with the $30 diagnosis?


if you know them and trust them. then yes.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Park it somewhere to southern parts of Dallas county for a bit, son, and all your AC problems will disappear. :thumbup: :whistling:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> if you know them and trust them. then yes.


I can AFFORD them



TomTheAnt said:


> Park it somewhere to southern parts of Dallas county for a bit, son, and all your AC problems will disappear. :thumbup: :whistling:


It is actually an undeserved rideshare sub-market

oil change, first, though. That's today's goal.

Ac diagnosis tomorrow.

I am very tempted to just drive passengers with no ac when it gets cooler in the coming days.

Does anyone know for sure if uber requires functioning ac ? :laugh:


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I can AFFORD them
> 
> 
> It is actually an undeserved rideshare sub-market
> ...


If pax doesn't complain you,LL be ok.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> It is actually an undeserved rideshare sub-market


That could be your new territory. :thumbup:


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Before you go too much further I would recommend checking all the fuse boxes under dash and under the hood.
> 
> Just to rule out a very simple glitch.


This



NauticalWheeler said:


> hey, so is the consensus on here that I SHOULD start with the $30 diagnosis?


Does the sound become like a zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz sound when you turn the ac up higher?
Does it sound like a leaf is stuck in the blower?

I had a 2013 Prius last year and drove myself mad trying to diagnose the problem. Even my neighbor was convinced that the blower was going bad. In the end it turned out to be a damaged wire. The part was 10 bucks.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> This
> 
> Does the sound become like a zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz sound when you turn the ac up higher?
> Does it sound like a leaf is stuck in the blower?
> ...


What exactly would I be looking for in the fuse box? Would the fuse for the ac look burnt out or something?



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> This
> 
> Does the sound become like a zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz sound when you turn the ac up higher?
> Does it sound like a leaf is stuck in the blower?
> ...


That is what it sounded like, yes. Although the noise (and all cold air) disappeared after I got the "free ac check" at BrakesPlus two days ago.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> What exactly would I be looking for in the fuse box? Would the fuse for the ac look burnt out or something?
> 
> 
> That is what it sounded like, yes. Although the noise (and all cold air) disappeared after I got the "free ac check" at BrakesPlus two days ago.


Did they put gauges on your car or did they just stick a screw driver on the AC valve core?

They may have just let out whatever refrigerant you had left and that's why it doesn't cool anymore.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

observer said:


> Did they put gauges on your car or did they just stick a screw driver on the AC valve core?
> 
> They may have just let out whatever refrigerant you had left and that's why it doesn't cool anymore.


I have no clue what they did other than tell me tat I had no leaks detected. I naively went in thinking it would be an actual diagnosis.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I have no clue what they did other than tell me tat I had no leaks detected. I naively went in thinking it would be an actual diagnosis.


Some places just stick a screw driver on the valve stem and see if refrigerant comes out, which is highly illegal in CA, matter of fact you have to be state licensed to work on AC here.

I'd take it to an AC shop to get a real check up.

Once you do let us know. It'd be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> This
> 
> Does the sound become like a zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz sound when you turn the ac up higher?
> Does it sound like a leaf is stuck in the blower?
> ...


When you took your fuse relay out, was it obviously damaged? What am I looking for?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Go do a couple of UE runs and then go to the place that said they'd diagnose it for 30 bucks and see what they say. Brakes Plus is shit, anyway.

AC issues need proper diagnostic gauges to see what's going on. The gauges they put on those cans of refrigerant are worthless and usually cause people to overfill their stuff. Those gauges are not doing any diagnosing. You need high side and low side readings and go from there.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> When you took your fuse relay out, was it obviously damaged? What am I looking for?


I took it to a mechanic. He said it was frayed and hanging on by a thread. Unfortunately it took 4 days to get the $10 part and it was the middle of December. Once he removed it nothing worked, not even the heat, I was so pissed lol.
I don't know how to repair it, I was just sharing my experience because it sounded similar to yours.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I took it to a mechanic. He said it was frayed and hanging on by a thread. Unfortunately it took 4 days to get the $10 part and it was the middle of December. Once he removed it nothing worked, not even the heat, I was so pissed lol.
> I don't know how to repair it, I was just sharing my experience because it sounded similar to yours.


What was the labor cost on that?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> What was the labor cost on that?


I'd have to look but it couldn't have been much. It took 10 minutes to replace.
I have an honest mechanic though.

Almost everyone on this forum AND my incredibly knowledgeable neighbor said it was the blower motor. I even called my mechanic and had him order the motor replacement.
Nope... $10 part.

Again, that is just my experience. I'm not saying that I know for sure what your specific issue is.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Compressor? I don’t even know her.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

If you had to add Freon there is a leak. Freon does not get consumed. You should never have to add Freon unless there is a leak, and you’re going to want to find and fix a leak or the problem will never go away. You’re not going to figure it out easily just pay someone to do it. It will save you so much time and aggravation.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

So im picking up my car from its oil change, and I had them do a "free ac check" (which they said consisted of checking pressure) and when i received the phone call that my car was ready to pick up, they told me the compressor needs to be replaced. Sounds fishy, but could be the case, but i know that is the most expensive (and convenient for them) thing for me to have to get done.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Prolly a loose wing nut behind the steering wheel


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> So im picking up my car from its oil change, and I had them do a "free ac check" (which they said consisted of checking pressure) and when i received the phone call that my car was ready to pick up, they told me the compressor needs to be replaced. Sounds fishy, but could be the case, but i know that is the most expensive (and convenient for them) thing for me to have to get done.


You don't get diagnostics done at oil change places. EVER


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You don't get diagnostics done at oil change places. EVER


You don't get your oil changed at an oil place ever! EITHER.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

observer said:


> You don't get your oil changed at an oil place ever! EITHER.


I used to every 2 weeks

Then one week I was told I need a new oil pan 'cus the last guy stripped the threads


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Robert Larrison said:


> I used to every 2 weeks
> 
> Then one week I was told I need a new oil pan 'cus the last guy stripped the threads


I used to work at a new auto parts supplier and there were certain brands of vehicles that were notorious for having the pans strip.

We carried drain plugs that would rethread and seal those pans. I think they were around ten bux.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I had a 2009 Corolla years ago and would get turned away from every other oil change place I tried because of trouble they would have getting some cap off, something about the threading. Might be what yall are talking about.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> The only mechanical part that moves in an AC system is the compressor. That is also the only part that would make a noise.
> 
> There is a part in the system called a TXV (Thermostatic Expansion Valve) that could freeze and not allow the refrigerant to circulate which would stop the cold air.
> 
> ...


I had a similar sound that was intermittent. I stopped driving for 6 months and within a week my serpentine belt broke. I heard loud clacking sound like a backfire just before failure.

Not sure the two issues are related, but both are fixed. Repair cost $390... The tow was AAA


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> I had a similar sound that was intermittent. I stopped driving for 6 months and within a week my serpentine belt broke. I heard loud clacking sound like a backfire just before failure.
> 
> Not sure the two issues are related, but both are fixed. Repair cost $390... The tow was AAA


It could be the serpentine belt. A small piece may be hitting something as it turns but that wouldn't explain not getting any cooling.

Regardless, when they take off the compressor the serpentine should be checked for cracking. If it was me, I'd just replace it. They're only about 40-50 bux.

https://parts.longotoyota.com/oem-p...BnCvsCqhIgxWgCOVC2GGVdrOcEsPm0axoCsHIQAvD_BwE
Looks like 30 bux.

It will already be removed anyway since they have to take off the compressor. One less thing to break later.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You only have to replace a accumulator drier if an ac compressor stops working, this is when the compressor implodes and shoots metal shavings throughout the ac system.

AC pressure levels vary based on ambient temperature. It takes at least 20-25 psi of freon to override the low pressure switch and activate the system. You could be in the "green" ok range when its 90 degrees out, only for the system to go low when the temperature is lower outside. 

Conversely, an ac system showing full pressure at high temperatures may actually have insufficient freon to cool properly.

While it's usually the compressor that leaks or makes noise, it isn't always.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

An overfilled system can do this also. Try purging the system by removing the cap and inserting a small screwdriver. Use a thick towel over it before depressing. If there is too much pressure the compressor will not be able to turn.


----------



## powerency (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello. If I were in your place, I would have taken the car to the service long ago. It is unlikely that a video from YouTube would help me correctly determine the malfunction of the air conditioning system. Once I already tried to fix a breakdown in the vacuum cleaner myself, but in the end, I had to take it for repair. So when I had problems with air conditioning at home, I immediately called the airconservicing.org service, which a friend told me about. It is better to entrust the repair to the master than climb in and make it even worse. Of course, this only applies to cases like mine. If you are sure that you can fix the breakdown, then you don't need any services. I would also like to be able to repair various breakings.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

powerency said:


> Hello. If I were in your place, I would have taken the car to the service long ago. It is unlikely that a video from YouTube would help me correctly determine the malfunction of the air conditioning system.


If you were me, you'd have already gotten multiple ac diagnoses with every person telling you that the entire system needs to be replaced with the lowest quote being $1,800.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you for calling the online vehicle trouble shooting line please state
The year name and model with the engine si


NauticalWheeler said:


> Two days ago, I noticed a strange noice coming from under my hood. Like a repetitive, Metronomic clicking or tapping. I noticed that the noise only happened when I was stopped or driving relatively slowly (like in a shopping center or a neighborhood). The noise would stop every time I turned the a/c off.
> 
> Yesterday, the cold air would intermittently stop and turn hot, so i went to Autozone, which, in turn, referred me to a place called "Brakes Plus", which advertised "free a/c checks".
> 
> ...


please state the year make and model with the engine size please.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

One thing if you added freon or oil and it got hotter
Maybe it's over charged and maybe the noise is the a.c clutch. Let a pro look at it


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> One thing if you added freon or oil and it got hotter
> Maybe it's over charged and maybe the noise is the a.c clutch. Let a pro look at it


Maybe I covered all of these things 9 months ago when it first came up and this thread was made, but, for some reason got resurrected today 😆


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Maybe I covered all of these things 9 months ago when it first came up and this thread was made, but, for some reason got resurrected today 😆


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> That's 37 year old information from High School.


You _remember_ high school?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You _remember_ high school?
> 
> View attachment 605813


That’s my skull. I’m so wasted!


----------



## Mistrales (Nov 30, 2021)

Rumble is produced by the vibration of the air conditioner's external unit. As a rule, the problem is in the absence of vibration absorbers on the mountings. Sometimes the problem appears because of the great depth the anchor bolts are sunk in the wall. The bolt can touch the reinforcement of the board and transmit the vibration to the whole wall. A worn-out compressor can create a rather loud noise. The noise can be completed by the protective grate, badly fixed on the air conditioner—noise in the outdoor unit when a significant layer of ice interferes with the fan. In either case, air conditioning repair will be necessary.


----------

